# Elektronikas forums >  3 fazes neskaidriba!

## important1985

Sveiki visiem foruma lietotajiem! man majas ir sekojosha situacija - no elektribas sadales skapja uz garazhu atnak 3 fazes un no garazhas uz maju. visi vecie skapji garazha un maja ir uzbuveti apmeram 35 gadi apakal un ir darijis meistars to laiku guru. bet no shiem skapjiem uz visam pusem iet trakie zirneklju tikli no kuriem neka daudz nesapratishu un nemaz negribu taja iedzilinaties. nav ne vairs 3 fazhu udenssuknaja. nav vairs vajadzibas pec tiem palaidejiem utt. doma ir sekojosha atslekt elektribu un noardit visu lieko nost. vienu vardu sakot visu pa jaunu bet pec iespejas primitivak. ir neliela neskaidriba par fazem. meriju ar testeri starp fazem ir 395 -400V. un tikai starp dzelteni zalju un jebkuru citu fazi ir 230v. ta tam ir jabut? es varu droshi izmantot sho zali dzelteno zemes vadu lai darbinatu ierices droshi uz 230V? Vienuvard sakot man rozetes neieklus 400V? vai ir kads cits knifs no kurienes nemas 230? iepriksh paldies visiem tiem kas laipni un saprotoshi palidzes shaja jautajuma?

----------


## Didzis

Ja rodas tik elementāri jautājumi, tad nečakarē bobi un pasauc kārtīgu elektriķi, lai visu sakārto.

----------


## Isegrim

Neitrāle (starp to un jebkuru fāzes vadu jābūt tiem 230 V) un zemējums ir dažādas lietas! Dzeltenzaļais domāts tikai aizsardzībai, nekādas slodzes tam nav uzkaramas. Elektrosaimniecību sakārtot vajag, tas pavisam noteikti. Tik uztici to profesionālim, ne Fedjam!

----------


## Didzis

Trīsfāzu kabeļos ar četrām dzīslām zaļi dzeltenais vads kalpo kā nulle, bet piecdzīslu kabeļos kā zemējums. Lai to visu saprastu, vajag bišku pieredzes un izpratnes par zemējumu. Vai nu viss tas jāapgūst un jāiemācās, vai jāpieaicina speciālists.

----------


## important1985

> Neitrāle (starp to un jebkuru fāzes vadu jābūt tiem 230 V) un zemējums ir dažādas lietas! Dzeltenzaļais domāts tikai aizsardzībai, nekādas slodzes tam nav uzkaramas. Elektrosaimniecību sakārtot vajag, tas pavisam noteikti. Tik uztici to profesionālim, ne Fedjam!


  tatad mana maja tiek apgadata ar elektribu no vienas no fazem un neitralo? Maja kad mainiju nost krievu automatisko droshinataju kursh bija jau pacepies uz moderno 16A x3 tad es skaidri redzeju ka viens vads pa kuru aiziet elektriba sienas un lampas  ir tieshi pievienots pie fazes. Bet neredzeju kur aiziet otrs - tad tas ir tas neitralais kas aiziet lidz pasham skapitim? Jeb tur slepjas kkas viltigaks?

----------


## sasasa

Izlasot tevis rakstīto, teikšu tā - neķeries pats klāt elektrības remontam. Daudz esmu redzējis piemērus ar līdzīgu "elektriķu" brīnumiem. Atceries, ka tev un taviem bērniem nav 3 dzīvības, kā datorspēlēs.

----------


## Didzis

Ja uz māju pienāk divi vadi, tad pa taisno iet nullesvads, bet drošinātājam jābūt uz fāzes vada. Visdrīzāk uz garažu pienāk trīs fāzes, bet uz māju padodās tikai viena. Protams, ja viss pareizi saslēgts. Par cik Tu uzdod tādus jautājumus, tad vai nu palasi teoriju par trīsfazuun  vienfāzu elektrosistēmu, vai arī pasauc profesionālu elektriķi. Ar tiem guru pirms 35 gadiem var būt visādāk. Toreiz izmantoja elektromateriālus, kurus varēja nospert kautkur darbā un īpāi neiespringa par kautkādiem standartiem privātmājā. Kur Tev tā māja atrodas? Varbūt varo izlīdzēt, jo esmu visam tam krievulaikos cauri gājis. Jauno laiku elektriķi tikai brīnās par veco sistēmu un uzreiz visu piedāvā taisīt pa jaunam, kā mācīti. Tai pat laikā, bieži, vecos laikos, izmantoja(nospēra darbā) nesliktus materiālus, kuri vēl simts gadus var kalpot.

----------


## Isegrim

Apskati savu elektrības līgumu (kurā, starp citu, minēts ievada automāta "stiprums")! Ja tu joprojām maksā par trim fāzēm, ir aplami slogot tikai vienu. Slodzes ir iespējami simetriski (vienādi) "jāizmētā" pa visām trim. Ja saimniecība maza un tajā nav trīsfāzu motoru, vari atteikties no trim fāzēm un iztikt ar vienu - būs lētāk. ST tev vienfāzes skaitītāju uzstādīs, tas neko nemaksās. Grafomānija nav labākais veids konsultācijām; piezvanīt ir ērtāk un efektīvāk.

----------


## Isegrim

> Ja uz māju pienāk divi vadi, tad pa taisno iet nullesvads, bet drošinātājam jābūt uz fāzes vada


 Didzi, neticami, bet joprojām (!) ir mājsaimniecības, kurās ir pa skrūvējamam "korķim" katrā vadā! Kā pārpalikums no 'trīsstūra' slēguma. Kad pārtaisīja uz 'zvaigzni', neviens to "korķi" no neitrāles ārā neņēma. Vēl šogad vienā privātmājā jaunu sadali uzliku, iepriekš demontējis koka dēlīti ar porcelāna drošinātāju ligzdām un apsvilušiem kontaktiem. 
Atradu bildi ar līdzīgu piemēru. Te gan bija divās līnijās māja sadalīta. Uz paneļa zemāk rēgojās jauns "gudrais" skaitītājs. Māja celta ap 1950. gadu.

----------


## Didzis

Ir, ir tādi brīnumi arī laukos, kur mājai pienāk divas drātis. Itkā pirms skaitītāja viens kūstošais drošinātājs mājas pažobelē, bet tas nullesvadā, jo sen gaisvadi vietām sajaukti. Pēc skaitītāja korķi abos vados. Lielākajai daļai cilvēku dziļi pofig, kādi vadi, kādi drošinātāji, ir vai nav zemējums- lampiņa deg un labi.

----------


## important1985

Paldies to ari gribeju zinat par nulles vadu. Isteniba ja varetu ateikties no 3 fazem jo ir palicis vairs tikai pari ripzagis kas darbojas uz 3 fazem un kurinu es ar briketem. Tapec ari gribu maja izraut to trako kasti ar palaidejiem un trakajiem korkiem un velkkadiem parveidotajiem jo viss tas ir lieks. Ielikt droshinataju un pievienot sienam tas ari viss. Uz maju ari atnak visas 3. Uz atro garazha piesledzu rozeti uz fazes un nulles tagad ir ka gribeju zinat 229V un zales plaushana norit bez problemam. Priece tas ka ir kapara vadi ideala stavokli un maja viss kartiba. Bardaks un bedu ieleja ir garazha. Tur krustu shkersu un jegas nekadas. To visu nost un 3 lampinjas un 3 rozetes protams caur droshinatajiem, laime un miers majas.

----------


## M_J

Vispār jau tas ir kārtējais stulbums, ka tagad ar finansu svirām cilvēkus spiež atteikties no trīsfāzu pieslēgumiem. Latvenergo un sadales tīkliem no tā būtībā labuma nekāda - uzturamie transformatori un līnijas līdz patērētājiem tāpat ir trīsfāzu. Un kas būs, kad eiropa visus spiedīs pāriet uz elektromobiļiem? No vienas fāzes tas elektromobilis lādēsies līdz pasaules galam. Atkal par dārgo slēgs tās trīs fāzes atpakaļ?

----------


## Zigis

> Vispār jau tas ir kārtējais stulbums, ka tagad ar finansu svirām cilvēkus spiež atteikties no trīsfāzu pieslēgumiem. Latvenergo un sadales tīkliem no tā būtībā labuma nekāda - uzturamie transformatori un līnijas līdz patērētājiem tāpat ir trīsfāzu. Un kas būs, kad eiropa visus spiedīs pāriet uz elektromobiļiem? No vienas fāzes tas elektromobilis lādēsies līdz pasaules galam. Atkal par dārgo slēgs tās trīs fāzes atpakaļ?


 Ha, šis gan nebija ienācis prātā, varbūt tiešām tāda ir tālejošā doma no cilvēkiem ar padziļinātu informāciju. Es gan pagaidām turos pie sava 40A 3F, kaut gan reāli tiešām nav vajadzīgs, bet to pāris eiro dēļ negribas zaudēt.

----------


## Isegrim

> Latvenergo un sadales tīkliem no tā būtībā labuma nekāda - uzturamie transformatori un līnijas līdz patērētājiem tāpat ir trīsfāzu


  Ja tēriņš no trim fāzēm mazāks par kādu normu, vairāk jāmaksā par _drātīm_. Ja ļaužs izvēlējies vienu fāzi, tad par _tukšajām drātīm_ nemaksā neviens. Fāzes tiek arī nevienmērīgāk slogotas. "Ar stulbumu *paši dievi* cīnās veltīgi." /Schiller/ 

P.S. Čoms, kurš tēva mājas laukos reti piemeklē, arī uz vienu fāzi pārmetās (sazāģēs, cik vajadzēs, ar benzīna zāģi). Bet trīsfāzu gaisa līnija līdz mājai stāv kā stāvējusi - līdz zagļi atklās, kuras drātis var bez bailēm zagt nost.

----------


## Waldis

_Atkal par dārgo slēgs tās trīs fāzes atpakaļ?_ 

Tu pats sev jau atbildēji.

_līdz zagļi atklās, kuras drātis var bez bailēm zagt nost_

Neko viņi _neatklās_! Viņi nopizģīs visas - vakarā līnija vel ir, no rīta tās vairs nav...

----------


## Didzis

Mūsdienās atteikties no trim fāzēm ir stulbums. Jā, kādai dārza būdiņai varbūt trīs fāzes nevajag, bet privātmājā parasti ir elektriskais boileris, vrļmašīna indukcijas plīts, tējkanna, u.t.t.. Visu to slēgt pie vienas fāzes nav prāta darbs.

----------


## salvador

savā ziņā sliecos piekrist iepriekšminētajiem viedokļiem, autor padomā varbūt šobrīd tava vīzija ir vairāk tendēta uz latvieti praktisko un harmonisko kurš tik cik tēju uzvāra un alu iedzer laukos bet nu elektronika mazumā neies tikai vairumā jo tālāk mēs virzamies šajā gadsimtā, varbūt tu vienkārši vēlies novākt pāris palaidējus un sakārtot vadus tas ir apsveicami bet pašas tās fāzes esamība tur ieejā jau nevienu netraucē un ēst neprasa nu vien tik cik jāpiemaksā , cik nemācēšu teikt noteikti pašam labāk zināms jo redz es dzīvoju dzīvoklī, un pat mums te daudzstāvenē vienam otram ir no sadales kāpņu telpā ievilktas visas trīs fāzes esmu manījis, nu tas gan tajos dzīvokļos kur pamatīs eiroremonts un cilvēki laikam visu ko dara ar elektribu sākot no apsildes kad grib beidzot ar plītīm un boileriem.
cik man zināms arī gandrīz visās man zināmajās privātmājās šeit apkārt (un šeit es runāju par pilsētu ne laukiem) kur neviens malku nekad nav zāģējis tāpat ir trīsfāzes.un tā tik pietiek,

----------


## Isegrim

Manis minētais gadījums - kad vecīši viņā saulē un māja laukos tukša stāv. Tas sen skaidrs, ka elektroenerģijas patēriņš ir netiešs, bet neapšaubāms dzīves līmeņa rādītājs. Ja mēneša tēriņš ir virs 300 kWh, 3 fāzes vēlamas pat dzīvoklī.

----------


## sharps

Nesen dzīvoklī pārvilku visus vadus un reizē arī ārējos tīklus pārvilka firma Latvenergo uzdevumā. Salikuši 16A vienfāzīgos automātus uz dzīvokļiem. Sev es dzīvoklī kurinu elektrisko cepeškrāsni, veļas mašīna, tad vēl sieva uzvāra kafiju. Visus trīs uzreiz kurināt nevar bliež āra to 16A. Pat skaldīt patērētājus pa dažādiem automātiem nav jēgas, jo bliezīs ievada automātu tā vai tā. Tādēļ ieliku dzīvoklī 10A, lai ja nu kas to pirmo izbliež. Tā kā tie 16A mūsdienās pie visas sadzīves tehnikas pārpilnības ir pa īsu.

----------


## Isegrim

> arī ārējos tīklus pārvilka firma Latvenergo uzdevumā


 - šajā brīdī varēji pieprasīt niknāku pieslēgumu vai pat trīs fāzes. Dzīvoklī liec *B* grupas automātus (tie ātrāki). Vienā _hruščovenes_ dzīvoklī ievadu rekonstruēdams, pamanījos tur iebāzt C20, bet arī tas reizēm nostrādā, simulējot īsslēgumu rozešu līnijā, kuru sargā B13. Vienīgais risinājums ir iespējami sadalīt slodzes pa atsevišķām līnijām un attiecīgiem automātiem.  Jaudīgiem patērētājiem (boilers, cepeškrāsns, vešmašīna, virtuves rozetes (tējkanna, tosters utml.)) - katram savu. Tāpat apgaismojumam savu automātu - lai tumsā nepaliktu.

----------


## sharps

Pieprasīt jau varu daudz ko, bet pēc noklusejuma dzīvokļos tagad 1f un 16A. Gribi vairāk ampērus, tad maksā. Uz 1f diži neko nesadalīsi. Summārā strāva tak bliezīs ārā to C16 1f automātu neviss tās pa grupām sadalītās jaudas.
Būs jādoma par jaudīgāku ievada automātu. C20 ar būs pa īsu. C25 varētu būt tieši laikā lielajā sadalē, bet dzīvoklī B16 galveno un pa grupām B10.

----------


## lauriss

Nu tie 16 ampēru jā, daudz par īsu. Man 1istabu dzīvokli Rīgā ir tie 16. Ieslēdz 1 indukcijas riņķi pilnā , un vēl reizē strādā čaiņiks un boilers. Rezultātā skaitītājs ar korķiem vecajiem rūc pa visu izstabu.

----------


## Isegrim

Tik vienkāršī tos ievada automātus (Bez ST atļaujas, jo plombes jāliek jaunas; nav vairs tie laiki, kad plastmasas podziņas varēja noknibināt un uz makšķeraukliņas uzknibināt atpakaļ. Inspektors vēl čeko, vai viss pareizi sashēmots, pirms plombē) mainīt nevar. Minētajā gadījumā tik apmainīju *B* pret *C*, iekams zvanīju uz ST un meldēju, ka O.K. Bet lielāku jaudu vai 3 fāzes prasīt var. Ja esošo vadu šķērsgriezums ļauj, kosmiskas tās izmaksas nebūs. Cita lieta, ja nepieciešams jaunu kabeli no transformatora uz vecu māju rakt. Tad gan rēķins būs iespaidīgs.

----------


## Isegrim

> Nu tie 16 ampēru jā, daudz par īsu


  Man bija 3 kW tējkanna un 3 kW vešmašīna. Vēl 4,5 kW caurteces ūdenssildītājs. Vienlaikus jebkurus divus no tiem slēgt nevarēja. Iemanījos izvairīties no šādām situācijām. Tagad to caurtecnieku vairs nelietoju un pārējās ierīces ir pa 2 kW. Ūdeni vārot vairs nav jāspiež pauzes poga un vešmašīnas.

----------


## sasasa

Tagad tak esot gudrie automāti (tā man stāstīja), kuri samenedžē patērētāju jaudas pēc norādītajām prioritātēm. Kad kopējā jauda pārsniedz noteikto, tad mazāksvarīgie patērētāji tiekot atslēgti.

----------

